# Tivo Update coming... Vudu & Peacock Integration + Match Score



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Just saw this email...

TiVo Just Upped Its Content Game.

We have three big updates to tell you about this week! Let’s get right to it.

TiVo Stream 4K has Vudu!

Vudu is now fully integrated into TiVo Stream 4K. Not only do you get an awesome premium service for rental and purchases of movies & TV shows, but also an even larger selection of free content. Read all about it below.


Introducing TiVo Match Score.

TiVo is a matchmaker now… for your content, that is. Introducing TiVo Match Score, our newest addition to TiVo that helps you choose the best streaming services for YOU.


Peacock Has Arrived On TiVo Stream 4K.

Peacock has multiple tiers, each at different price points. The free tier offers a large selection of free shows while the Premium paid tiers unlock the entire Peacock catalog. More on that, here:



Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

this is all old news

TS4K Match Score on the way ...


----------



## TRoss68 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Can* *TiVo Stream 4K be used with Tivo Roamio? and if so how would you hook it up?*


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

TRoss68 said:


> *Can* *TiVo Stream 4K be used with Tivo Roamio? and if so how would you hook it up?*


No

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Alex_7 said:


> this is all old news
> 
> TS4K Match Score on the way ...
> 
> View attachment 55726


Wonder why they just got around to the email

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

